# Queso Fresco? Queso Panela?



## Mylegsbig (Oct 22, 2005)

What uses do you guys get out of these cheeses?

Any suggestions?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 22, 2005)

Where are these cheeses from? Spanish? Latin American? Or any type of fresh cheese you are talking about? (queso fresco, if you translate it from Spanish to English, means fresh cheese...) Can you describe these particular cheeses in question a little more?


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 22, 2005)

They are mexican cheeses.  Queso Fresco is all the package says.

Queso Panela is a pale white cheese that looks hard.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 22, 2005)

I just took a quick look around and found these... hope it will be helpful...

http://www.cooking.com/advice/adgloss.asp?&LBound=1&UBound=5&CurrentPg=1&Letter=Q&GlossType=
http://www.cooking.com/recipes/researre.asp?Keywords=queso+fresco
http://www.cooking.com/recipes/researre.asp?Advanced=foot&keywords=queso+panela&x=8&y=11


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 22, 2005)

This is sort of a fusion dish....

Make a basic risotto but sub the meat stock for equal parts tomato sauce (thin, not thick) and vegetable stock. Swap the parm for Queso Panela, add a little bit of heat with some fresh chillies if you like, and/or throw in something like a few large shrimp or a handful of colourful bell peppers - soooo yummy! Sort of a spanish rice meets Italian risotto


----------

